# hello, I need some input from people:)



## Guest (Dec 28, 2005)

Not sure if this is where I should be talking about this, but here it goes...
Ive been dealing with this problem since august 2002, it came about sudden one day when I woke up. 
I havent been diagnosed with hppd dp/dr. but I believe I have hppd/dp.
Yes I have done drugs, and I believe thats why im feeling/seeing/thinking the way Iam.
Ive been prescribed Celexa Citalopram and Clonazepam, I havent started taking them as of yet, I should asap, but I was wondering, does anyone else take one, or the combination of those drugs?
Or anything natural?
Any feedback would be very much appreciated

Much Love~
Stay Strong

Bianca


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2005)

Hiya Bianca,
I've been taking Citalopram (cellexa) and Propranolol on and off for 6 years.
They both used to work well, the citalopram great for anxiety and DP/DR induced depression and the Propranolol for panicking and racing heart.
I think I need to go on a higher dose of both meds as they don't seem to be working as well for me anymore but am reluctant to. Being on the medication makes me depressed in the first place, I'd love to drop it all but have failed the last few times I tried to come off them.
I have come off them succesfully a few times in the past only to have taken more drugs and induced worse DP/DR.
I have also taken diazepam (valium) when it is needed.. panic attacks etc. I also abuse it recreationally.. You would think I'd learnt my lesson by now!

So yea the cellexa works quite well I guess. Although I do feel sometimes I'm surfing through life on all the serotonin pumped into my head everyday.
I'm probably going to double my dose soon.

I'll let you know how I get on. If it starts to work as well as it did when I first started taking it life will get alot easier.



All the best,

Dave


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

I've never taken those meds but I've been on Xana and Effxor. The doc put me on Clonazepam, but it's main side effect is sleepness and with a newborn I can't take the chance of falling asleep and not being up to take care of my new little one. Anyone recomend another panic attack med, please let me know....


----------

